# Indoor Exercise Bikes ?



## RobWard (28 Sep 2016)

So now the dark nights are upon us and when I get home from work all I wanna do is veg. I am worried my new cycle to loose weight will diminish into the background of another fad to lose weight.

I thought of joining a gym to use the cycle machines. But then when I worked out the membership I started to think of buying an exercise bike. That way I can come home from work jump on the bike and do an hour before relaxing.

Do any cyclist on here use these machines in house? Any tips on what I should go for?

Thanks


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2016)

Exercise bikes and turbo trainers are really boring. I think if people had to make a choice they would go with a turbo trainer as they are much cheaper and you can use your own bike. I got fed up quite quickly. Also, people prefer rollers, as at least they keep you on you're toes so to speak.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Sep 2016)

If you don't fancy getting a turbo trainer, I can recommend Kettler exercise bikes.

I got one from Fitness Superstore, they have a 3 year guarantee and seem pretty bomb proof. Experience suggests you'd be best avoiding any of the budget type exercise bikes from the likes of Argos as they seldom to last much longer than a year.


----------



## JtB (28 Sep 2016)

While many people hate turbo trainers, I have successfully used a turbo trainer for the past 2 winters. However, I think there are 3 essential elements needed if you are going to stick with a turbo trainer and get any real benefit.

Firstly the motivation, which for me is maintaing my cycling fitness throughout the winter and being up and running when spring arrives.

Secondly a structured training program which you can get from any number of videos available to download from YouTube.

And thirdly a method for tracking your training sessions so you can set goals, monitor your progress and log your achievements.

A lot of people also use interactive smart turbo trainers which make the training sessions more fun, but for me I don't need this additional element.


----------



## oldfatfool (28 Sep 2016)

I think i must be the only one that actualy uses the turbo all year round in preference to the roads! Get a better quality turbo linked to pc for video routes and bobs your uncle. Spare 30 mins off you go. No traffic no potholes and a ride that is quantifiable in terms of effort etc. Want to train on long hills no problem, undulating no problem, see how you would cope in the alps no problem. All imo


----------



## RobWard (28 Sep 2016)

I have never heard about these interactive turbo trainers until the replies in this post. Will be sure to look into it


----------



## LocalLad (28 Sep 2016)

You might find the fancy interactive ones quite expensive. I wasnt sure if I'd use one, so grabbed a cheap turbo off eBay. Combined with Netflix on an old TV and I'm set.

Oh, and you'll need a fan - gets very hot!


----------



## vickster (28 Sep 2016)

I have a York one that has served me very well for many years and hundreds of hours. Under £200 iirc, a c202 or similar now discontinued). It sits in front of the TV. Used for rehab or when weather grim

Not really the same as a road bike (esp saddle and pedals) but I don't feel safe on a turbo

I also use the recumbent one at the gym


----------



## windyrider (29 Sep 2016)

Watt Bike. Love mine. Quality training and enough tests programmed to make tracking fitness progress easy.


----------



## screenman (29 Sep 2016)

A friend of our watches a lot of tv and I mean 7 or 8 hours a day, get her to do any kind of excersise whilst watching the tv at the same time and she gets bored, I cannot figure that one out.


----------



## RobWard (29 Sep 2016)

windyrider said:


> Watt Bike. Love mine. Quality training and enough tests programmed to make tracking fitness progress easy.



Wattbikes retail at over £1000 !!!


----------



## JtB (29 Sep 2016)

Apart from the cost of membership, I know I would not commit to using a gym throughout the winter, whereas I can easily commit to 3 x 45 minute sessions per week on a turbo trainer from the comfort of my own home. Also, the turbo trainer allows me to use my own bike rather than a machine with completely different geometry.


----------



## Nibor (29 Sep 2016)

RobWard said:


> Wattbikes retail at over £1000 !!!


Way way over £1000 they are more than a grand second hand


----------



## RobWard (29 Sep 2016)

JtB said:


> Also, the turbo trainer allows me to use my own bike rather than a machine with completely different geometry.



Does the geometry really play that much of a factor if your legs are still getting the workout?


----------



## JtB (29 Sep 2016)

I have a couple of different bikes and I know from personal experience that the different geometries result in different riding positions and strains on different parts of the legs.


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Sep 2016)

I use a bkool pro which is good for indoors as it links to a pc/android/apple product which allows you to follow the route on the screen. I tend to use the videos of routes as they really help to keep me entertained rather than just staring at a wall for 2 hours. It also changes the resistance as the gradients change.


----------



## HeroesFitness (5 Oct 2016)

If you don't want a turbo trainer why not try a spin cycle, these can give you a pretty decent workout


----------



## Travs (21 Oct 2016)

RobWard said:


> Wattbikes retail at over £1000 !!!





Nibor said:


> Way way over £1000 they are more than a grand second hand



You can buy them on finance or lease/hire them.

Use a wb at the gym and, having tried my bro's turbo - the one thing I would say about a turbo is that I had to hold back on the Zwift sprint stages as I thought I was going to tip the whole lot over. You can't seem to really go all out; so I could never do a satisfying enough max power test like 6 or 30 second etc.


----------



## HLaB (22 Oct 2016)

Finally got a turbo I could live with last year, a turbo muin. A bit quieter and direct drive (no excess tyre wear) and I linked it up to Trainer Road which saves me getting bored and gives me results to pour over and at the moment I feel its worth while. Without the gauge effort break up runs and a noisy tyre wearer (or faff of a turbo tyre) wasn't worth it for me in the past.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2016)

A lot depends on what you want to achieve.
I have an excercise bike and use it during winter.....I really hate winter.
All I want from it is a) keep reasonably fit and b) not feel that I am starting "all over again" come Spring. It does that for me.

Yes...it does use different muscles but I find that a good thing. I have a road bike and a hard tail.....they REALLY use different muscles.
Honest opinion.
If you are happy removing spindle etc.every time you use it I would go for a decent turbo.
If you just want to junp on the bike as and when you feel like to then an excercise bike.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (25 Oct 2016)

If you're considering the gym option why not try a spinning session . 
Don't have to join the gym to take part and some cycling clubs are now running these sessions for their members during the winter. The two clubs I'm involved with certainly are. 
Reduced rates compared to the normal gym sessions and motivation is not normally a problem when you're sat looking at other sweat soaked suffering individuals in pain!


----------



## ericmoor (9 Sep 2020)

Hi, the lock down has made me added extra weight and i was thinking of burning calorie by exercising but i don't really know the best way. I have read couple of blogs on exercise bikes and think a spinning bike is going to be a good option for me to achieve weight loss while building core muscles. However, i barely know what the device is and how i can pick a good unit. Pls, can anyone recommend any good brand products as a suggestions?


----------



## vickster (10 Sep 2020)

Do you have a normal bike? if so, consider a turbo trainer (or cycle outside for fresh air and exercise) 👍

Excercise is good for fitness and wellbeing, but you will need to modify how much and what you eat to lose weight


----------



## Mattk50 (12 Sep 2020)

I have a base level of exercise which is 3 x indoor trainer a week for 75 mins out in the garden watching a you tube cycling video. And then I might go for more leisurely rides if the sun is out. I'd like a smart trainer (mine is dumb), are they back in the shops yet?


----------



## JtB (12 Sep 2020)

I have no problem using a Turbo Trainer throughout the winter months but I stopped cycling after the lockdown and I just couldn’t find the motivation to use the Turbo Trainer during summer. I’ve therefore ordered a Wattbike Atom (Next Generation) which will hopefully be arriving in November.


----------



## Mattk50 (12 Sep 2020)

JtB said:


> I have no problem using a Turbo Trainer throughout the winter months but I stopped cycling after the lockdown and I just couldn’t find the motivation to use the Turbo Trainer during summer. I’ve therefore ordered a Wattbike Atom (Next Generation) which will hopefully be arriving in November.


How much??? That's a chunky piece of kit. How's it better than a smart trainer/zwift subscription set up which would be much cheaper?


----------



## JtB (12 Sep 2020)

Mattk50 said:


> How much??? That's a chunky piece of kit. How's it better than a smart trainer/zwift subscription set up which would be much cheaper?


The Wattbike is part part of my overall plan to upgrade my home gym with a variety of equipment that both my wife and I can use throughout the winter. We already have the cross trainer and streaming music (for motivation), while the Wattbike and treadmill are on order. The next thing to look at is the TV / surround sound and then we are set for winter. The Turbo Trainers have served us well, but we won’t have the space in the home gym for 2 Turbo Trainers, a treadmill a cross trainer plus an area for floor exercises. So it’s not a case of which is “best”, but rather which “best meets our needs”.


----------



## Mattk50 (13 Jan 2021)

Have the shops refilled with stock yet? I'd really like to buy a new smart trainer now. Months of piling on the pounds and doing nothing needs to stop!


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jan 2021)

Mattk50 said:


> Have the shops refilled with stock yet? I'd really like to buy a new smart trainer now. Months of piling on the pounds and doing nothing needs to stop!


I know the weight feeling well


----------



## Flavio (13 Jan 2021)

Over time I tried spinning in the gym, roller watching tv ... but to me they are all boring.
A few months ago I bought the interactive turbo trainer with my old bike and used the trial period of Bkool and Rouvy, now it has become very fun to ride indoor during winther season when outside is too cold (this morning -15 Celsius) ... now I have started the subscription to Rouvy


----------



## Mattk50 (14 Jan 2021)

What's the best 'plonk your bike in' mid interactive smart trainer at the moment? Has to be a tacx i guess? I need to grind up the gears again!


----------



## Mattk50 (14 Jan 2021)

Flavio said:


> Over time I tried spinning in the gym, roller watching tv ... but to me they are all boring.
> A few months ago I bought the interactive turbo trainer with my old bike and used the trial period of Bkool and Rouvy, now it has become very fun to ride indoor during winther season when outside is too cold (this morning -15 Celsius) ... now I have started the subscription to Rouvy


-15??? I won't cycle outside if it's less than 10 degrees!


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2021)

Mattk50 said:


> What's the best 'plonk your bike in' mid interactive smart trainer at the moment? Has to be a tacx i guess? I need to grind up the gears again!


Whichever one is available to buy


----------



## Mattk50 (14 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Whichever one is available to buy


I tried waiting until people went back to work and I'd get a second hand one off ebay for peanuts. This disease is never ending.


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2021)

Mattk50 said:


> -15??? I won't cycle outside if it's less than 10 degrees!


Buy some warmer clothes instead 

Or this one is for sale in Herts 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/withdrawn-tacx-blue-matic-turbo-trainer.270665/#post-6274267


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Jan 2021)

Mattk50 said:


> What's the best 'plonk your bike in' mid interactive smart trainer at the moment? Has to be a tacx i guess? I need to grind up the gears again!


Tacx Flux or Wahoo Kickr Core


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jan 2021)

Buy some lights and go out for an hour in the dark? It nice and relaxing riding in the dark lanes with just your pool of light for company.


----------



## Mattk50 (23 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Buy some lights and go out for an hour in the dark? It nice and relaxing riding in the dark lanes with just your pool of light for company.


Spend too long cleaning the bike!


----------



## Mattk50 (23 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Buy some warmer clothes instead
> 
> Or this one is for sale in Herts
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/withdrawn-tacx-blue-matic-turbo-trainer.270665/#post-6274267


Too late :-(, thanks anyway.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jan 2021)

Mattk50 said:


> Spend too long cleaning the bike!



Mudguards, no cleaning required (well not very often)


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jan 2021)

Mattk50 said:


> Spend too long cleaning the bike!


Who cleans bikes?


----------



## Mattk50 (31 Jan 2021)

Why am I not getting this sorted quicker lol? I think for wheel on, it's down to the wahoo kickr snap or tacz vortex. The wahoo kickr snap looks more sturdy, any thoughts? But, more exciting than that is the destruction of my rotten wooden shed to be replaced with a garden outhouse. The missus is excited about having some yoga space but I'm intent on a big tv screen in there to do some real interactive cycling :-)


----------



## mjd1988 (31 Jan 2021)

Mattk50 said:


> Why am I not getting this sorted quicker lol? I think for wheel on, it's down to the wahoo kickr snap or tacz vortex. The wahoo kickr snap looks more sturdy, any thoughts? But, more exciting than that is the destruction of my rotten wooden shed to be replaced with a garden outhouse. The missus is excited about having some yoga space but I'm intent on a big tv screen in there to do some real interactive cycling :-)



Kickr snap has been pretty bulletproof in my experience, probably the best wheel on experience you can have (direct drive probably better but more expensive)


----------



## Mattk50 (1 Feb 2021)

Yup, just bought the kickr snap. Surprised I got one. It's coming in a few days hopefully and then I can bin the 'dumb' trainer.


----------



## Mattk50 (11 Feb 2021)

Yah, it's arrived. It's a solid bit of kit. Unfortunately, I've been playing a bit too much beat saber on the new oculus and my knee is agony so set up tomorrow!


----------



## Phaeton (11 Feb 2021)

Mattk50 said:


> I've been playing a bit too much beat saber on the new oculus


Is that a euphemism?


----------



## Gunk (11 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Whichever one is available to buy



I bought my Tacx Flow off Gumtree two years ago for £50. They were the days!


----------



## johnblack (12 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Is that a euphemism?


I too need to know what the hell this means.


----------



## Mattk50 (12 Feb 2021)

Ha ha! No, I wish it was a euphemism and I wish I was 20 years younger because my knee is still agony :-(


----------

